# Reed City, MI - ABBEY, F 3-4 yrs



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

ABBEY 
German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: SHE'S PUREBRED 
Approx. 3-4 years old

SHE LOOKS PUREBRED, BUT IS MOSTLY BROWN. VERY SWEET PERSONALITY, SHE DOES LIKE TO BE NUMBER ONE IN YOUR LIFE AND WOULD PREFER TO BE THE ONLY FEMALE DOG. I'M SURE SPAYING WILL HELP THIS. SHE'S A LOOKER WHO'S LOOKING FOR YOU! PLEASE BE A HERO TODAY! THEY NEED YOU TO SURVIVE. 

Osceola County Animal Control
Reed City, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">231-832-5790 </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13979557

http://www.animal-control.org/Dogs.htm


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning bump for Abbey


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning bump for Abbey


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed.


----------

